

Mixpanel founder says Have An Impactful Vision Before You Start Building - jonspenceley
http://sprouter.com/blog/have-an-impactful-vision-before-you-start-building/

======
delirious
Interesting article. I'm going to a presentation of theirs in a few weeks.
<http://www.meetup.com/SF-Growth-Hackers/events/106188332/>

